# Fishing for BBQ May 22/23



## Spanky

Just throwing this out there!

I am still reeling from the memories and feedback from last weeks "spanky roast", again guys thanks alot. I would venture to say that everyone who made it to the event was very pleased with the food, and the fellowship. seeing old friends and making new aquaintances. It was grand. I was just wondering if you folks would be interested in doing this again in the spring or summer.

Not a roast or anything about me, but more like you sportsfolks meeting up with a few of my smokin friends and we make a nice long day of it, or possably 2 days.

Here is what I am thinkin, and I don't necessarily need to be in charge either, but I can be if need be. Making good BBQ takes alot of time,and we all know its worth the wait, but alot of my BBQ friends, don't get to go fishing, or have the stuff to get out on the water. I think you see where this is going. Many folks here have great rigs for safe fishing, and are pretty good at it. What would you guys say about finding a location near the lake michigan coast that has good docking and launching, and is close to the Ind, Ill areas. My smoke buddies could bring their rigs and recipes over on a thurs or fri, some of us would man the pits, and some of them could go fishing, we could even alternate if it was a long day or something like that so all could go if they wanted, in return the Q masters would furnish the food and cook it for the captains and such. Suggested ports would be St Joe, South Haven or suagatuck, maybe even Mich city, and it doesn't mean we hafta all launch out of the same port either, just that we will all be eating/cooking at one location.

I know this is far advanced notice, but we have to think about tourneys and BBQ competitions. Any and all feedback would be appreciated, and we could run this thread through winter, and pick it up in the spring. If there is any interest in this, I think it would be a great sharing experience for my friends on both sides of the fence.I think both groups of folks would get along great.If you think last events menu was awesome, wait till ya get 10-15 of us BBQ guys together with our pits and recipes.

What say ye?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I say I'm all in! Great idea Dan.

No boat or BBQ grill, but I would be willing to crew -have gear, set lines, drive, net fish, clean fish, etc... I can bring about anything needed for cooking, or supplies too.

Maybe we can find a place nearby to set up a camp, maybe even somebody's farm nearby...


----------



## Michael Wagner

How about making it a traveling road show for us "east" coasters" :lol: I consider myself a professional BBQ eater and wanted to get over there for the first "spanky roast" but it was 1/2 state away. Mike


----------



## martin1950

That's a heck of a good idea. And with this much advance warning I might even be able the save up enough money to pay for the tags and fuel on my son's 20fter, she's been in dry dock for 3-yrs.
But with that heavy ole girl, I'd have to find someone to crew with me that isn't a 'ROD HOG' :evilsmile. You know I'm just kidding:lol:

Martin


----------



## Spanky

My hope is to work it out so no one who wants to fish gets left behind, and of course no one at all goes hungry. I got a feeling that the captains will be enjoying smoked goodies on the lake as well as at the cookout.

Its just such good fun to see different folks enjoy each others crafts or passions.I know there are alot of guys here who can catch fish on any day of the week, but dream to be able to BBQ like the pro's. Its a great chance to do both and learn a bunch of new things and make good friends too.

If we find a good location, this could turn into quite the party/event. I know a few guys that will travel from Mo, Ok, Ind,Oh, and even Canada to participate in this if we can schedule it around the Q comps and the big tourneys over here. We will probably hafta wait till at least Jan to get the salmon tourney and KCBS comp dates.I would be willing to organize the cooking and serving part of the deal,when the time comes we can iron out other details. It would be nice if it could happen in may or june, I think its great fishing then, and the weather isn't too hot to stand around a cooker with a beer in one hand and tongs in the other!

6 months advance notice, this could turn out to be a "smokin sportsman's bash"!


----------



## DangerDan

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Maybe we can find a place nearby to set up a camp, maybe even somebody's farm nearby...


:lol: :lol: Like Stevies...He's got a BIG YARD...:lol:
J/k

Sounds like a great idea. I'm game! 









Why looky thar... I think the site likes it too...


----------



## tgafish

Count me in depending on date. I could fit a couple guys on my rig


----------



## adjusted3

Dan,

Great Idea!! Let's toss some ideas out there. The Hall we rented the other night we could get for a 2 or 3 day event if we booked it in advance. Plenty of places to park and even if we wanted to camp, we could quite possiblly do that as well. It is exactly 14 mins from the St. Joe Launch. 

Count my boat in for 2 passengers. 

Mark


----------



## Spanky

That place would be a great place. cash bar, plenty of parking and VERY close to the highway.
In the next few weeks, we should get a tentative date planned. then we can go from there. Any input on a date. Gotta leave out Memorial day weekend and mothers day.


----------



## William H Bonney

Michael Wagner said:


> How about making it a traveling road show for us "east" coasters" :lol: I consider myself a professional BBQ eater and wanted to get over there for the first "spanky roast" but it was 1/2 state away. Mike


Yeah, I like this plan better..:lol:
I'm a pro BBQ eater as well, and maybe, just maybe those guys would let me in the amateur cooking division.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Spanky you are still the ONE !!!

Count me in.

Larry


----------



## tgafish

Spanky said:


> That place would be a great place. cash bar, plenty of parking and VERY close to the highway.
> In the next few weeks, we should get a tentative date planned. then we can go from there. Any input on a date. Gotta leave out Memorial day weekend and mothers day.



Well that leaves May 22 and 23. Pretty good date for fishing southern ports.


----------



## Spanky

That date works well for me( fingers are crossed ), there are no KCBS sanctioned BBQ events nearby that weekend that I know of. Does anyone know if thats a weekend of past Large lake tourneys?
When is the S.H triport?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Last year South Haven was on May 16th and 17th. 2010 dates not announced yet...


----------



## DangerDan

Ooooh Mui pe longo senior.. Whats with the avatar dude... and how long we blessed with than one? :lol: :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

An ode to the weatherman...:lol: At least for a minute anyway.


----------



## Spanky

ttt, just a small bump so this doesn't get lost


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Spanky said:


> ttt, just a small bump so this doesn't get lost


How could we forget you Spanky. 
Merry Christmas to you an the family and let us know how you are doing.
Larry


----------



## Spanky

Hey Larry, I am doing fine these days. I have some not so good days on occasion, but most of them are favorable. Thanks for asking. Merry Christmas to you and Val too!


----------



## J-Lee

I am glad you are doing well Spanky, hang in there. Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Spanky

Thank you J, and merry Christmas to you and yours too!


----------



## adjusted3

Dan.

We are looking at the 9th, 10, 11th for the Brown Blast, could we work that event into this?

We have a great turn out for the Blast, we could actually do the weigh in at the FOP, and include every "smoker" in the event.

Mark


----------



## Ralph Smith

Just came across this thread. Sounds like a good time. Can eastsiders play No boat, would like to fish, maybe Larry can squeeze me in his A buddy and I do have a charcoal pig cooker mounted to trailer we can bring, and test out a few recipes on people:lol: Just cook for friends and family, no pro, but willing to learn more. Hey Spanky, sorry I missed the roast, really wanted to make it, glad your doing good. Also do ya have any good sites I could join in on for smokin.....Thanks...Ralph


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Ralph Smith said:


> Just came across this thread. Sounds like a good time. Can eastsiders play No boat, would like to fish, maybe Larry can squeeze me in his A buddy and I do have a charcoal pig cooker mounted to trailer we can bring, and test out a few recipes on people:lol: Just cook for friends and family, no pro, but willing to learn more. Hey Spanky, sorry I missed the roast, really wanted to make it, glad your doing good. Also do ya have any good sites I could join in on for smokin.....Thanks...Ralph


Ahh Duh Ralph!!! 
Do I have to remind you that you are standard equipment.You and your buddy are more than welcome aboard. Hope this gig jells cause you will like the St Joe guys they are a hoot.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Frantz

I don't bring much to the party but a pretty face, if Adjusted maybe has room for a rookie, I would be happy to help out with cooking or whatever I can. Funds are tight but I do like meeting new and old people.


----------



## Spanky

adjusted3 said:


> Dan.
> 
> We are looking at the 9th, 10, 11th for the Brown Blast, could we work that event into this?
> 
> We have a great turn out for the Blast, we could actually do the weigh in at the FOP, and include every "smoker" in the event.
> 
> Mark


Hmmm, that might work, I have to look at the calendar, cuz we are planning a vacation on the kids college break in May. Thats right, a vacation,for the first time in 6 years.

Larry, I am pretty confident this will happen, just trying to work on the timetable for everyone, May is a busy month with Mothers day, Memorial day, a couple big fishing tourneys, and some BBQ competitions 

My hope for this gig is that every participant will have something to be responsible for, whether its helping with food, or fish cleaning, or cooking, being a captain, cleaning the kitchen or stacking chairs. I want it to be fun above everything else. I also would love to see it work out where no one person or group of people have to spend any more money than anyone else. Captains will donate their time and equipment in exchange for not having to pay for food or drink, if the captain has a buddy or two that want to go along, they may have to help pay for his gas and do some chores at the event in exchange for their food and drink ect. Same as the BBQ guys,It would be nice if we can figure it out so they don't need to pay for gas on the boat, instead they help supply the meats and food along with their cooking fuel and equipment. I think you all get the picture.

Unlike the last time these two groups got together, this event is NOT about me. It is about friends and fun, and folks sharing their hobbies and passions with others. I plan on paying my share and working(probably cooking both days).This is not a fund raiser, its a fun raiser. The only reward I need is the satisfaction of making this happen, and seeing alot of smiles, and new friendships.I am looking forward to seeing some new faces and meeting/making new friends.

As the time draws closer I will probably ask for one or two others who have the time to help me organize this, probably one from each side of the fence.

Now all we have to do is get through this darned winter!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Rat City Hooker said:


> Ahh Duh Ralph!!!
> Do I have to remind you that you are standard equipment.You and your buddy are more than welcome aboard. Hope this gig jells cause you will like the St Joe guys they are a hoot.:lol::lol::lol:


Sounds good Larry. We're having a Lake trout outing in Caseville on Jan.9 if you can make it over. Doing a test run on some charcoal smoked venison/salsa meatloaf. If it turns out good, will do it on a bigger scale. Heard alot about the Ho's over there early in year, and would love to get into some. Hope my wife don't read that, it doesn't sound good.:lol:


----------



## DangerDan

My cookers are stationary for good reasons but I'd have no problem offering uo some salami, Lonzino Bacon or makimg up some BBQ to brind along. Just say the word.

My boat is ready to hit the water as soon as the ice slims down. I can take 3 comfotable and 4 max but leaglly 12...? not what they were thinking when the put that on the tag. Maybe they used to haul cubans.

My boats is coast guard inspected safe, fully set up, and we WILL catch fish. So long as you like music you'll love the trip. It you dont, well,, maybe another boat would work out better for you.... 

Send a PM if interested (I'll be resrving a spot for Kieth/2Manyfish)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## glnmiller

Depending on the date, I'd like to participate. I should have some room on my boat.

Especially if DangerDan is coming, I am ready to test more of his salami.


----------



## Quack Addict

If Frankfort isn't too far out of the way, I'd be game for a fishing / BBQ trade in July or August. With advance notice, I could help set up accommodations at the campground I keep my rig at.

I have the boat and all the gear needed to take care of the fishing part of it. I'm also a bit of a 'beginner' BBQ cook and wouldn't mind learning a thing or two on cookin' proper Q... provided you don't mind sharing some knowledge


----------



## DangerDan

glnmiller said:


> Depending on the date, I'd like to participate. I should have some room on my boat.
> 
> Especially if DangerDan is coming, I am ready to test more of his salami.












I dunno man, it seems to be getting some sort of fungus. I bet if you eat enough though it could probably cure the clap...:lol:

Seriously, the mould is desireable. It helps the curing and makes it taste better (put in laymans terms). It should be ready by spring fer shere yeah.


----------



## Frantz

glnmiller said:


> Especially if DangerDan is coming, I am ready to test more of his salami.


I do not know you, but I like your choice of wording!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

April might be a bit chilly for camping but the Brown Blast and the FOP could be a great venue pull this off.


----------



## Spanky

adjusted3 said:


> Dan.
> 
> We are looking at the 9th, 10, 11th for the Brown Blast, could we work that event into this?
> 
> We have a great turn out for the Blast, we could actually do the weigh in at the FOP, and include every "smoker" in the event.
> 
> Mark



Is that in April? If so I would say it probably won't work for the BBQ guys, I thought you meant May.


----------



## EdB

I think fishing is more consistent the first part of May vs. the first part of April and more kings will be hitting then. Weather is a bit warmer too. I'm in for this one regardless.


----------



## adjusted3

Spanky said:


> Is that in April? If so I would say it probably won't work for the BBQ guys, I thought you meant May.


Dan, Yes, The BB is in April. Actually it is for April 10th with a blow on the 11th. if this does not fit then we can do 2 different events. We need to keep the BB on track as we have over the last 5 years.

Mark


----------



## Spanky

I understand Mark. Thats usually still pretty cold that time of the year and a month makes a big difference, especially when guys will be spending the night cooking.I would also like the guys who don't get to fish much(some never) to get to catch lotsa fish and not feel bad if they lost a fish or cost someone the tournament because they are newbies.

I think we are looking at the 22-23 of May.

Any input on them days would be appreciated.

As soon as we get it figured out here, I'll post it on the other sites for the Q folks.

Mark, Check your PM box!


----------



## tgafish

I'm in for those dates Spank just name the port. I can take 2 BBQ guys or gals with me and I'll try to find a rigger monkey to run the back


----------



## Spanky

Sounds good bud, I think we are gonna go out of the Joe, but if we use the same venue we had the roast at, it wouldn't be that far to South Haven either.


----------



## Butch

I like 5/22-23 as well. Did someone say "rigger monkey"? I'll send my resume:lol:

Butch


----------



## 10 ring

I'm going to have to pull my name from the list. Won't work out this time, but if you ever feel like Walleye from the east side I'm your guy, expessially for BBQ.


----------



## Spanky

I understand. Thats why we got this going early. I would expect some others to drop, and some to sig on at the last minute too. Just need to see how much interest is generated.

Well, folks. I have secured the FOP at St Joe, along the river for the dates we planned on. I will make a trip over there in the next few weeks to drop off the big check :yikes: and make sure everything is what we need.

We will have the facilities from friday afternoon till sunday afternoon. I hafta spring for an additional $100 on top of the $580 for a security deposit. I'll get the $100 back as soon as we get it cleaned up to where it was before we came. The other $580 we'll divide up between us all. Might hafta sell some BBQ to make up the rest lol.
Anyways, It is OFFICIALLY an event now. There will be some room for tents,trailers and smoker rigs.

Stay tuned for updates, Mark, I think the $5 per team pot might be a fun twist, as long as the newbies don't feel bad for losing the "big one".As far as judging the BBQ, we might haft work on the specifics for that one.
I don't want to insult any of my Q brothers and sisters.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Update on boats,

1. martin1950
2. Rat City Hooker	
3. DangerDan
4. tgafish
5. FIJI
6. EdB
7. adjusted3
8.


----------



## adjusted3

Dan, 

do you have a list of BBQ guys? or a link where you are keeping track?

Common boats. get in the mix. Wook, where are you????

Dan, come on, lose the big one????? for a 5.00 kicker pot......your kidding right? And the BBQ guys are getting worked up over a bunch of am judges doing Q judging over a $5.00 entry, Again your kidding?.......Let's make this fun!!! I can just see it, Oh those ribs are just fantacstic,,,,,,,so juicy, fall off the bone....rate them a 5, because the ones I just had were tough, chewy but were sooooo hottttt, I like that....give them an 8. 

That fish looks ugly, minus 2 points. FIN CLIP...+ 5 points. 

I can see it now...nothing is fair. 

Mark


----------



## STEELHEAD

Ok...I'm in for Saturday...

Troy


----------



## Spanky

The link is 
http://www.smoked-meat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4978

http://www.theqjoint.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4379&highlight=Fishing+BBQ


I think the side bets are a good idea, we are all a competitive bunch anyways!


----------



## FIJI

Trouttime is on board with me


----------



## Ralph Smith

Hey Spank, those Q guys gonna works some grilling magic with the fresh caught salmon, or are their grills for land meat only.:lol:


----------



## FIJI

what motels are near by the FOP ?

how much room is there for trailers ?

campgrounds in the area ?

thanks


----------



## FIJI

anyone ??


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

This is where we stayed for the benefit, maybe we can get the same rate.

Ramada Inn in Watervliet . This is a great hotel, 3 miles away and is newly built as of 2 years ago. The best rate they can give us is 89.00 a night, you need to mention the Michigan Sportsman when making reservations. I-94 and M-140 @ Exit 41 Watervliet, MI 49098. Phone: 269-463-7946


----------



## Spanky

Thanks Tim. 

Ralph, I don't think that is the one.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Thanks guys looking forward to seeing a little more of that side of state, and catching some ho's....fish that is.:lol:


----------



## FIJI

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=S...2.069735&longitude=-86.473038&geocode=ADDRESS


----------



## Spanky

Nope, follow the map/river to the right till it passes 139, just past the 139 bridge to the north is Diller road. The FOP I believe is off of that road. and right next to the river.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Wow, alot of FOP's in that area, can we get an adress before its time Thanks, don't want to get lost coming from the eastside.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Here is a link to their website and map

http://www.fop100.org/location.html

Heres the directions and the map.

Driving Directions:
From St. Joe/Benton Harbor
Take M-139 South, under I-94 and 
into the S-Curve. Diller Rd. is 
located on the east (left) side 
prior to the Somerlayton Bridge 
(over the river).
From Kalamazoo - Take I-94 to 
Exit 28. At the light take a Right 
onto M-139 . Under I-94 and into 
the S-Curve. Diller Rd. is located 
on the east (left) side prior to the 
Somerlayton Bridge (over the 
river).
From Niles - North on 31/M139, 
over the Somerlayton Bridge. 
Diller Rd is on the East (right) 
side. (if you hit I-94 you went to 
far.)


----------



## Spanky

Thanks Mark.

Looks like the number of BBQ folks is rising too, so far we have 12 confirmed.

I think by the time we get within a week or so, we'll be good to go. I will be checking out the lodge tomorrow and handing over the check.


----------



## Spanky

does anyone have any slip/dockage info for one of the BBQ guys who is bringing his boat up from Mich City and needs a slip for a couple days?

Thanks.


----------



## Spanky

FIJI said:


> 8.) FIJI - My boat will be there. Tim can man the lines and school me once again :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Wagner..... I've got a seat with your name on it !
> 
> 
> *EDIT < I seem to remember a female boat team (Rod Holders ???) that should make an appearance  !!!*
> ..
> .
> .
> .


How many BBQ guys do you want to take on each day?


----------



## FIJI

I can take 1 or maybe 2

FIJI
Steinfishski
Troutime
+_______ ?


what hotels are nearby ? I want to have a back up plan


----------



## Spanky

here is one a few of the BBQ guys are staying at.

http://www.hamptoninn.com/en/hp/hotels/index.jhtml?ctyhocn=BEHMIHX


----------



## Spanky

secured the lodge/site today with full payment. The place is perfect. It will be an awesome time. Plenty of room, and equipment, awesome view of the St Joe river, and very easy to find. We could easily feed /entertain 150 people here.


----------



## Spanky

I just realized something, I didn't invite any BBQ people from this site to participate in this event. Please forgive me. If there are any M-S folks who want to participate in the cooking, and get out fishing/meeting others from M-S or the smoking sites, please let me know. I just cleaned out my PM box somewhat, cuz it was full.
Also, if you captains want to have you families attend this event with you, I think that would be really cool. Maybe they could bring a dish to pass( sides and desserts preferred). Pets need to be on leashes, (and not allowed inside the lodge) and children are always welcome, but need to be supervised by their parents. We don't need anyone falling over the bank and into the river. The festivities will start late in the afternoon on friday, and will terminate by 10 am sunday.We need to be cleaned up and ready to leave by noon!
you can email me at 
[email protected]
instead of using the PM function if you want.


----------



## FIJI

got my room booked !

bring on da FISH


----------



## martin1950

I sure wish you lived alot closer.
I'd give ya a crack at these!





Martin


----------



## rhino

Hi everyone ,
please do not forget your fishing license. If you touch a fishing pole that is in the water it is fishing. The cost is 14.00 and for a trout stamp it's 14.00 more. This cost of $28.00 is for all types of fish. Lake michigan salmon in it. The tickets that the dnr hands out are very costly to try and save $28.00 and not buy a fishing license.
I hope everyone has a great time.

Mike


----------



## FIJI

so....whats the latest head count ??



awfully quiet in here


----------



## Spanky

Sorry, I am onvacation, I think we are at 25-26 folks right now. I will be back online permanently by sat evening! I will update then!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Any recent news? Looking like great weather coming if they're right. No rain and mid 70's for the outing!


----------



## Butch

OK, I can finally confirm that Ill be there, can't wait. 

Anyone want to split a room or have a place for me to unroll a sleeping bag?

Butch


----------



## Spanky

We have negotiated a discount rate with the Hampton Inn

The normal rate is $120/night.
The AARP discount is $98.00/night

We get $82.00/night.

When booking, use "Fish&BBQ" as an identifier, and if there is an issue, ask for Elijah, the manager.

There are rooms with 2 full beds, and rooms with king bed and a pull out sofa bed available, both for the same price.

Phone-269.429.2700


----------



## FIJI

I just called and re-booked my reservation at the lower rate !!


mahalo nui loa!!


----------



## EdB

The fishing is hot right now, we were there yesterday afternoon and pulled 15 for three of us. We hit over 20 fish, lost quite a few. A buddy of mine got their limit of 20 yesterday AM. Spanky, that was Milt. We got nice mixed bag of kings, coho's, steelies and lakers. 90 to 100 ft of water was best 20 to 65 feet down. Cores and half cores were best with spoons. Hope the fish don't move to much by next weekend. 

Spanky, do you have a rough schedule yet? Is there anything going on Friday night, if so, when will that start. What is the schedule, ball park, for the rest of the weekend? Do we have enough boats, another buddy of mine from Pentwater might trailer his boat down and be able to take out some guys, fishing is slow up there this weekend. He is not positive yet.


----------



## Spanky

Yes Ed, I heard the fishing is going just fine for a change.
I am in the process of coming up with a schedule of sorts. The guests have been asking me about meeting times to go fishing. I told them that most of you guys will want to be shoving off around 5:30-6:00 am . I don't know whether to pick your crews for you, or have us figure it out friday afternoon/evening. 

Yes we are going to be having some food friday evening. I will be setting up at the FOP around noon, and plan to have a few different items to eat. I will have pop, but you folks who wish to have adult drinks, it is BYOB,and it is OK to have liquor at the lodge. By tuesday night, I should have a complete schedule together of meal times.

Do captains want me to pick your crews?

I still think we will need to ask for $20 per person to offset the costs of the $580 rental. I'll try to figure something out to make it fair for everyone.

Thanks for keeping this going while I was on vacation.

This is going to be a great event, unless you are a vegan!:yikes:

Updates to continue!


----------



## tgafish

You picking the crew will be fine Dan. I've got room for 2. Butch and I will run the boat so we can take total newbies if needed. Adult pops and smokers are allowed on my boat. Only rule is you burn it you buy it. Remind your buddies to take meds before hitting the water. Would be a shame to have them not feeling well on the lake

See ya Friday night


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Spanky,
Will be there early afternoon on Friday. Will have room for 1 -2 people on my boat.
Larry


----------



## EdB

Dan, Have room for 1-2, you pick em, Ed


----------



## Spanky

OK right now I have crews/guests for:
Rat city Hooker, a father and son from IND, both days.
TGA fish, a husband and wife team for both days, MI.
Steelhead has a full crew for saturday, OK, IND, and Ca.
EdB has a two man crew for both days from Ind.
Fiji has my son Justin and Tim for sat, and tim for sunday.
I am waiting for notification from 5 other guests.
I have the following captains looking for guests:
Martin 1950
Adjusted 3
DangerDan.

I have one confirmed guest coming to fish with one of the above captains. I hope to have this sorted out by thursday night.

The menu items will be:
Brisket
Pulled pork
Sliced pork loin
Smoked rib eye roast
Moink balls, 
Polish mistakes
sausages
salads
beans
fatties
ribs
chicken
and many other side dishes.
we will be eating some of this fri night, sat afternoon, and sunday morning(late morning) for the clean-up crews.I am still working on final details, fish cleaning area, fillet storage,entertainment,maybe a raffle, and big fish contests.
Its allot of work, but I am very excited about it. Those who attend will be very happy they did!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Matt,

Give me a call, we can ride down together if you like. I plan to bring my tent and you can crash in there. It's no Andris Suites, but we can make it work.:lol:

I have room for 2-3 others in the tent in case anyone else needs a place to lie down.

Heading down from GR I have room in the van for 5 others in case anyone wants to carpool.


----------



## FIJI

I have troutime (Sean....the FishMASTER !!) onboard with me Sat & Sun too 


hope to be there Fri afternoon to help set up

Anyone have a portable fish cleaning table ?? (or something that might work )


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> I have troutime (Sean....the FishMASTER !!) onboard with me Sat & Sun too
> 
> 
> hope to be there Fri afternoon to help set up
> 
> Anyone have a portable fish cleaning table ?? (or something that might work )


:lol: LMAO Mike...looking forward to it! 

Dan I'll be ready to help out in anyway I can when we get there.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

I won't be able to make the fishing, but will be there to buy a ticket for the going rate, whatever it may be and to eat a bunch of barbecue..............and mooch any fish left over.

Should be a great time, looking forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## Spanky

it will be good to see ya Mark. Might have a seat for ya if you wanna fish.

See ya soon.

Appreciate the help Sean!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Work is getting in the way. Wanted to take that weekend off, but it's Prom Weekend. Working Friday night, too lazy to get up in the morning, but will have time to hang out and eat BBQ during Saturday, then working Saturday night.

Somebody has to be making that Brisket. Will be good to see you as well and hear about vacation.


----------



## Spanky

2PawsRiver said:


> Somebody has to be making that Brisket. Will be good to see you as well and hear about vacation.


Will Be I making the brisket and pulled pork! I hope i don't mess it up!


----------



## tgafish

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Matt,
> 
> Give me a call, we can ride down together if you like. I plan to bring my tent and you can crash in there. It's no Andris Suites, but we can make it work.:lol:


I have a bad history with tents:lol::lol:


----------



## Spanky

hahaha, yes you do!:lol:


----------



## Spanky

Butch said:


> OK, I can finally confirm that Ill be there, can't wait.
> 
> Anyone want to split a room or have a place for me to unroll a sleeping bag?
> 
> Butch


You can roll out a bag at the FOP if you want to Butch. plenty of room. Hopefully we'll have hockey on the TV, and a campfire outside with some music.

I hope to have the final seat asignments done by tomorrow night.Still waiting to hear from Danger Dan, and a couple guests.
Forecast is improving daily! Looks like they took out sat's north wind and made it west. We'll see!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Cool, I'll leave the tent at home then. Thanks Dan!


----------



## Spanky

So Far I have:

Rat City Hooker and Ralf Smith taking Brian Jones, and his son Jason. Sat only for the Jones's

TGA fish and Butch Taking Jerry Wasson and his wife
on sat only ( at this time?)

Ed B is taking Paul and Rick for sat only.( they have to head home sat night)

Steelhead is Taking Tim D and Travis sat only( Tim D may want a sunday trip if available)

Fiji is taking Troutime and Stein both days

Martin 1950 is taking Justin Johnson sat only

Adjusted 3 is taking Justin J and Travis fri afternoon' and Mike and Paul P on sat.

So far it looks like the only guest who may want a ride on sunday morning are Tim D, Mike, and Paul.P

The rest either have to head home or plan on staying up late sat night, or cleaning up sunday to help me out some.

Let me know if there is a conflict somewhere. I hope everyone, makes some great friends and has an awesome adventure. Ther are bound to be some changes. We have plenty of time. Danger Dan's Boat can fit 2-3 guests if needed, and will be on reserve nearby.

The menu continues to grow. DDan has now promised to whip up a mega batch of his awesome"jerked chicken".


----------



## FIJI

have we offered any open seats to FOP members ?

might go a long way to "grease the skids" for potential future get-togethers????


----------



## Spanky

FIJI said:


> have we offered any open seats to FOP members ?
> 
> might go a long way to "grease the skids" for potential future get-togethers????


Thanks, I finally got every boat situated and you conveniently throw that in here. WHY I OUTTA!!!:16suspect

I'll keep it on the back burner for tonight!


----------



## FIJI

what about some chow ?/


I "hear" that cops like to eat ????? <just a rumor>


----------



## Spanky

FIJI said:


> what about some chow ?/
> 
> 
> I "hear" that cops like to eat ????? <just a rumor>


Yep, I already told the chief they are welcome to stop by!


----------



## EdB

Dan,

Thanks for organizing everything, this is going to be fun. What time are things getting going Friday?

I sure hope NOAA is right on the long range offshore forecast as of now, looks good for Saturday:

FRIDAY NIGHT
VARIABLE WINDS AROUND 10 KT BECOMING SOUTHWEST. 
CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE EVENING. WAVES 1 TO 2 FT.

SATURDAY
WEST WINDS AROUND 10 KT BECOMING VARIABLE. WAVES
AROUND 1 FT.

SATURDAY NIGHT
VARIABLE WINDS AROUND 10 KT. WAVES AROUND 1 FT.


----------



## Butch

Tim and Spanky-

Thanks for the offers on sleeping quarters and Tim, thanks for the carpool offer. Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I've been too busy to check this site and for some reason I didn't get any e-mail alerts that there was activity on this thread.

I just figured no one wanted me snoring in their presence (not that I snore, lol).

Where is the FOP? I'll be coming from the South if that matters. I expect I can be there Fri around 4-4:30 if I can be any help anyone setting stuff up.

Butch

edit: I just looked back up the thread and a tip of my hat to 2paws for the directions.


----------



## martin1950

Spanky said:


> So Far I have:
> 
> Martin 1950 is taking Justin Johnson sat only
> 
> 
> Dan, I'll be trucking down Sat AM to pickup young Mr. Justin at the FOP. That way he won't be bothered with trying to find the St. Joe City launch. All I need is a time that he'll be up and at it. Give him my phone number. Then we'll come back, clean fish, change clothes and EAT!!!!!!!! Hopefully Justin can reel in the big fish of the day on a 10 color!!!
> Planning to hit the lake tomarrow AM.
> I'm hoping to be available Sunday AM but I don't want to carve anything in stone yet.
> 
> Martin


----------



## Spanky

Ed, and everyone else. I am going to be at the FOP around noon. I have others showing up around then too. My son Justin will be with me and be helping set up for the weekend. I will be the first in and last to leave probably!

I am planning on fridays food around 6. I am cooking some ribs, and sausages for my share of fridays menu. There will be other stuff too like polish mistakes, and spam bites, and abts I hear. The food usually comes off at different times so people eat some at different times too. I am hoping all captains can attend fri nights event to get paired up with crews.

Saturdays food event is scheduled for 4 pm because a long day of fishing means a hungry bunch, and some folks need to head home before it gets to be 8-9 pm.

On sunday morning we are planning on a breakfast type of meal for those who want to.I think it will be around 8-9 am. Breakfast burritos and sausage gravy and biscuits. Breakfast fatties and more.

I hope to have coffee around on both mornings if possible.

Also, I am not doing all this, WE are! I am organizing it and doing a little of the cooking. The BBQ guests will all be helping/cooking/serving and cleaning up, to show their appreciation of you guys taking the time and money to take them out fishing.

Ever since last years " Spanky Roast", I have wanted to do something to give back to my two favorite groups of people. This is the best I could do. If it works out great, It may become something we want to do again.I would like that. I have been involved in trip swaps before, but never a "hobby swap".

I think you guys who participate are really gonna like these folks.I know they are gonna have ya in stitches, and create some awesome food for you.


----------



## tgafish

Boats rigged, packed and ready to go. Probably roll in about 6pm. Planned on staying at my in laws in Bridgeman but I'll bring some sleeping equipment in case the adult pops flow too freely


----------



## adjusted3

tgafish said:


> Boats rigged, packed and ready to go. Probably roll in about 6pm. Planned on staying at my in laws in Bridgeman but I'll bring some sleeping equipment in case the adult pops flow too freely


Same here Tom....I am pulling the boat out of the barn this morning and it is ready to go. Steve and I are trying to get out this afternoon to get an idea on where the fish are so no-one is fishing blind. 

I will bring a couple of portable fishcleaning tables and a hose. For the boats, you will need trash bags to bag the guts. I will also bring a marine cooler with Ice to store bagged fillets. 

For Justin and Travis, I am thinking about going Friday from about 2:30 to about 6. Will that work?

Last, for those have have not fished, please remember to grab licenses Friday. 

See everyone Friday. 

Mark


----------



## Spanky

Mark,

Travis cannot go tomorrow, but Justin is looking forward to it! Maybe someone else who is showing up early can go out with you two, or Steve.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Ralph and I will be there about 1pm on Friday.We also plan on fishing till six or later so hope there will be some leftovers if we come in late.:sadepending on how rough it is we will have room for 1 to 2 more.
Larry


----------



## FIJI

getting CLOSE !!!!


----------



## Spanky

Almost ready. The back of my truck looks like a jenga puzzle. I hope I can remember how I loaded it. Got to load the cold foods in the morning and leave. Some of our guests are already in michigan and whoopin it up!


----------



## Ralph Smith

Spanky said:


> Almost ready. The back of my truck looks like a jenga puzzle. I hope I can remember how I loaded it. Got to load the cold foods in the morning and leave. Some of our guests are already in michigan and whoopin it up!


Can't wait to finally meet some more of the big water guys. Getting to bed now, or I won't make it to Larry's on time.:lol: I hear you on the cold items in morning, I have 60 cans of cold liquids chilling in fridge. That ought to make it till Sat. night.:yikes::lol:


----------



## FIJI

will share pics (and even a video if i can figure out how) of the GREAT time that was had by all

OUTSTANDING food
Great company
Some top notch BSing
and even the fish cooperated - we boxed 14 on Sat and 9 on Sun


Im still stuffed

thanks all


----------



## tgafish

I am officially a Glutton!:lol:


----------



## tgafish

Fog!!!!!!!


















The Spanky rig


----------



## tgafish

Haul for Saturday










Happy spring box


----------



## Spoon Fed

Thats a nice box of fish! Sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Spanky

Twas a busy weekend!
I am glad to be home. I had a wonderful time with all my friends and family that could make it to the event. What a great bunch of folks to spend the weekend with! I will add a few pics too!

Friday nights food and hungry guests!









The next morning after everyone left. Quiet , peaceful, and lonely!









some of the folks returning early to help me out!









Not only can Mark party like an animal, but he can get his guests on fish.









the folks begin to gather for the feast










and the feast...........................




















and just before we left , all cleaned up!









Thanks to all the great friends I have from this site. You guys did an awesome job entertaining and befriending my Q friends.I hope we can do it again soon. 

Thanks especially to Larry, Mark, Ralph,Janet, and Justin. for helping with the final clean-up.


----------



## martin1950

Dan, I'd like to thank you, your family and all the "Q" people for the weekend. For the fun, friendship and keeping my tummy sooooooo full w/ outstanding food.

And thank you Justin for fishing with me Sat AM in that pea-soup fog.
This young man was so fast on the rods he managed to land 4 out of 5 on free sliders, now that's fast. And he still had enought energy to land one on a 6 color.
With just the 2 of us we ended up w/ 5/6 and one of those was a King that cleared the water 3 times. Didn"t get a shot of the fish in the grass but I did get these in the fog.









And of coarse no BBQ is successful without the unsung heros in the background!!



Now I guess you"ll have to take this show on the road, Dan.:yikes:

Thanks again, Martin


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

WOW! What a time!

Arrived Friday evening late for dinner, but dinner was late so I was still in business. Met up with my crew and everyone, introduced myself to most of the BBQ guys quickly and it was time for dinner. What a spread, aged prime rib, ribs, appetizers, salads. I need a recipe for those beans too. Food was top notch and the hungry mob ate nearly every scrap. Got to hang around the pits, laugh a bunch, tell some lies and got ready for fishing the next day.

Saturday am came early and we were just behind most of the boats headed to the launch. The fog was thick and we followed another boat that had radar out 10 miles SW safely to the fishing grounds. All said we boated 18 fish by 1pm and were headed back in as the fog cleared. We ended up fishing out deeper than most to 239 feet of water which was about 15 miles offshore. We had many, many types of birds land on everything in the boat. Dinner was again a real treat. Another beef to die for, brisket, ribs, pulled pork, salads, desserts, oh my. The Q crew was whipped and headed for some shut eye while others packed up to leave. We cleaned our fish, and retold stories about the day until late and headed to our room for a few winks.

Sunday seemed to come even earlier and we headed out for another days fishing. We caught 11 fish and quit by 10am to see some of the folks off, but by noon the FOP was empty. Sorry we missed all the folks and hope everyones travels were safe.

I want to say thanks to Dan for the foresight to bring this group of guys together like this. What a party! Thanks for the Q guys who took their time out to show their crafts and serve us all up some world class BBQ. Your time and efforts were greatly appreciated by all. Mighty quiet around there during dinner, just the sounds of everyone chewing meat. To the folks who set up, cleaned up, and helped out thanks so much. 

Special thanks to Mike (FIJI) for letting me use the boat again this year. So glad we could get together like that for a great weekend and fishing. Thanks for the bed, entry fees, gas, and oil for the trip too.

Great to see everyone again, Sean I hope you had a blast too. Captains, great job getting everyone out for a day on the water, you did us all proud. Id like to offer a trip to the guy from Hammond who didnt catch any fish. I need to get you my number so I can get you out again. If we get skunked again it must be you. LOL

Now for the results of the Salmon throwdownanyone have the results from all the salmon that was cooked up?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Mark, I see you holding my chair at pack up time? Bring it to Jimmy or maybe I'll see ya at the WMFL event.


----------



## tgafish

Matt has your chair Tim


----------



## SmokyOkie

STEINFISHSKI said:


> WOW! What a time!
> 
> . Id like to offer a trip to the guy from Hammond who didnt catch any fish. I need to get you my number so I can get you out again. If we get skunked again it must be you. LOL


You can find him at The Q Joint under the username Joneser, and I think he is from Elkhart (unless there was more than one boat that got skunked)

If he doesn't want to take you up on the offer, I will.

As to the salmon throwdown, yours gets my vote....but I want to request a re match, cooking with my equipment.:lol::lol:

Hey folks, for those of you that remember me...and those that don't for that matter, I just wanted to take a moment to thank all of you for the great hospitality that I enjoyed up there and top tell all of you what a great buncha folks I think you are.

If you are ever down toward Oklahoma, I would like to offer my hospitality.

What a great time had by all

And of course, heavy, heavy kudos to Capt. Dan for putting the whole thing together and making it happen. Geat job Dan.

If any of you think it takes any less that Herculean effort to put one of these things together, you are wrong. I speak from experience. Thanx Dan.

Last, but not least, thanx to all that were able to stay and help clean things up after we left. I just ran short of time to be able to do so.



Also, thank you all for allowing me to post here on your forum.

Best,

The Other White Tim
Smokie Okie


----------



## Spanky

" the other white Tim".

I love it.:lol:

Hey Smokie, your welcome, and welcome to Mich- Sportsman,Take a look around if ya get some extra time. They have everything here from rock climbing to mushroom hunting, to photography, fishing, hunting, trapping, you name it. Heck we even have a "cooking wild game, and BBq" section!


----------



## jerry516planes

Barb and I had a wonderful time! Special thanks to Capt Tom and Matt for all the fish. Barb really had the time of her life! I'm watchin you Tom:lol: 

Spanky and family thank you for all your hard work! Any time you guys need some help you can count on us. 

Hope to see all of you again!


----------



## trouttime

SmokyOkie said:


> Also, thank you all for allowing me to post here on your forum.
> 
> Best,
> 
> The Other White Tim
> Smokie Okie


First welcome to the site  The Other White Tim LMAO! Thanks for the advise on the modification to my smoker/griller, I will catch up with you on your site on the details, and thanks for the Rooster BoosterI noticed contact info on the side of the container, so that 2 bucks you stuck back in my pocket will be on its way back to YOU soon! 

A huge thanks and hats off to Dan for organizing this, it was certainly one for the books what a great time! You and the BBQ gang sure can cook, the food was fantastic, plentiful, and they had the bases covered from appetizers right down to dessert. You couldnt ask for a nicer group, they were happy to share advise, recipes, tips on cooking, and lots of food. It was a real pleasure and eye openerno matter how good friends, neighbors, and family say my Qing is, I got lots to learn! :lol:

Another big thanks to the MS gang; as usual it was a blast to swap stories, tips, and BS with some old friends and now new ones. Ive had some of my best times and made some life long friends through these get-togethers and forums and this would be another one of those times. A special thanks to Mike (Fiji) and Tim (Stein) for another two days of laughing and fishing, Timyou always manage to put us on the fishYou Da Man! 

Here are a few pics from the fishing end, thanks again to all for an awesome weekend.


One of many feathered friends who joined us on Saturday.









My 10lb 10oz King on Saturday that almost won the big fish poollost to a 17lb greaser (lake trout).  









Sundays sunrise through the tree.









Sundays cooler.









Mike and Tim with Sundays catch.


----------

